# Primzahlen test



## Bobo (28. Jan 2005)

kennt jemand nen code in java mit dem man teset ob eine zahl primzahl ist der nicht zu kompliziert ist?


----------



## mic_checker (28. Jan 2005)

Prinzipiell zum Thema Primzahlen:

http://www.jjam.de/Java/Applets/Primzahlen/Eratosthenes.html


----------



## meez (28. Jan 2005)

Hier wurde das schon abgehandlet: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=8437


----------



## bygones (28. Jan 2005)

gibt genügend threads dazu...

nutze die suchfunktion

/closed


----------

